# QUICK! and Easy way to train your Bird to sit on your finger



## Roger

HEY ALL!

This method probably isn't NEW but i found it THE most effective way to train your bird to sit on your finger!. 
OK so you will need two sticks.(like something they give you when you first buy your cage) and a wing clipped cockatiel! if your cockatiel isn't wing clipped or your not wanting to clip his or her wings this might not be the best training method for you. but if u do KEEP reading! 

Ok STEP 1: Your bird is in its cage! open the door to the cage and let it come out!

STEP 2: once the bird is out and is slightly relaxed get one of the sticks and hold it near its lower chest area. (the reason why your using sticks is because the untame bird will be more scared of your finger at first..) once the stick is in position say the words "step up"

STEP 3: if the bird simple steps on to the stick EXCELLENT if it doesn't simple rub the stick on its chest area (softly) and you will find the bird will step on to the stick.. Keep talking to the bird quietly through out this whole process!. 

STEP 4: get the second stick and repeat Step 2 &3 until your cockatiel is stepping up on your command and ISNT biting the stick. take you time.. do this exercise for about 5 mins every hour or so during a day. by the second day try and replace the sticks for your fingers (yes he will nibble at your finger to start with.. just take it!) 

NOTE: as Birds don't have arms they use the beaks to grab and lift sometimes.. so don't be surprised if your cockatiel bites ur finger just so he or she can lift itself up so he or she can get their feet to your finger if they do this DO NOT pull away because u think they are biting you! it will only confuse and scare them! 

Please let me know if this has helped your bird!


----------



## missprice

yes that method works i did it that way to tame my budgies a long time ago now


----------



## Roger

Thank You MissPrice, Was just wanting to know someone else that this has worked with. so others can see it actually works!


----------



## MeanneyFids

lol not for mine... theyre afraid of moving perches! they can stand on the same perch IN the cage but take it out and put it in your hand and they run for dear life LOL but my tiels are tame


----------



## Roger

Continue to talk to them and calm them. Try not moving the perch to much if they are afraid of them. So your tiels already just sit on your hand? Again some methods work for some birds and some dont. But it never hurts to try but it does hurt when they bite haha! (sometimes)


----------



## RobinWalters

That is a great step!

I do have a question for you so maybe you can make suggestions for me.

I have had Jr for 5 weeks this past Wednesday! I had him where he would step up most of the time from inside his cage ( when he was in the right mood lol ). Three different times while he was on my hand I slowly pulled him out while he was eating his millet ( he knew he was out ). He would get done, let me pet his head alittle and then fly to the top of his cage. When it was time to put him back in he would not step up and would fly to the floor, I think this scared him so know I can't even get him to step up. He will still eat the milled from my hand and let me pet his head from inside the cage, I also leave the door of the cage open and he want come out.

What should I do know?


----------



## MeanneyFids

Roger said:


> Continue to talk to them and calm them. Try not moving the perch to much if they are afraid of them. So your tiels already just sit on your hand? Again some methods work for some birds and some dont. But it never hurts to try but it does hurt when they bite haha! (sometimes)


i have no need for the perch step... dally was handfed and already taught to step up and was socialized. tsuka we tamed but he was people oriented and was stepping up for us in an hour (odd as he was never handled at all before we got him at 5 months old) and now hes just as tame as dally is. theyre just afraid of moving perches lol i use gloves with the one lovebird. she steps up now onto the glove but not hands without gloves (which is fine as she rips skin off lol) the other lovie is stepping up well, but again, hes nervous and shy and afraid of the perches. he will not step up onto a finger, but he will step up onto the palm of my hand. i dont think he likes sitting on fingers but he enjoys sitting in your hand... i have tried the perch step up. they run, scream, and thrash about... theyre scared of silly things though lol.

your method (im not contradicting you here, dont worry, i admire what you're posting) seems very good and its great of you to share this. so many people have a hard time with it and step up training always is good even if the bird knows how. i heard it helps displace some behaviours like biting and such.


----------



## Roger

RobinWalters;

Try getting your teil to know ur not a threat. Like talk to ur bird through the cage. And try the steps above!  also ALL male and female bird go through their time of the month!! Sometimes they just don't want to be held for a day or so! Keep talking to ur bird! Also I would save the millet for more as a treat when ur bird does something right


----------



## Roger

DallyTsuka; 
Some bird like people more then others  yes some bird do step up easy.. But some don't this post is for birds that don't like human hands or bite fingers cuz their scared of the human hand... This method just helps to get the bird use to the command of step up


----------

